# Chemical Guys comp winner??



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi guys, as the title states. Was there ever a winner announced for the 'special ' wax in the back of the fella's car?.

Nothing has been announced.



Ginger


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Winner was confirmed on the day along with the prize giving. Can't remember who won though


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

If there was a prize for the most awkward competition ever it would be this. 

Firstly no one from CG turned up to do the prize draw. So Dom moved onto the next competition. When they came back a representative from CG arrived and the draw commenced. They picked the first number out of the bag but the person who had the number wasn't there. CG wanted to get the details of that person and send them the prize but Dom said sorry but if they aren't here then they shouldn't have it. Queue disgruntled look from CG guy. Second number from bag, not there, third, fourth and fifth not there either. So on the sixth go they said the person who was there with the closest number wins it. I think number 87 was pulled and a girl with 88 was the closest won it. Can't remember who they were but they went off with the CG person. 

As a spectator it felt so awkward to watch. I can understand why Dom made the choice but I think it should have been discussed off stage in front of everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> If there was a prize for the most awkward competition ever it would be this.
> 
> Firstly no one from CG turned up to do the prize draw. So Dom moved onto the next competition. When they came back a representative from CG arrived and the draw commenced. They picked the first number out of the bag but the person who had the number wasn't there. CG wanted to get the details of that person and send them the prize but Dom said sorry but if they aren't here then they shouldn't have it. Queue disgruntled look from CG guy. Second number from bag, not there, third, fourth and fifth not there either. So on the sixth go they said the person who was there with the closest number wins it. I think number 87 was pulled and a girl with 88 was the closest won it. Can't remember who they were but they went off with the CG person.
> 
> ...


Pretty much sums up CG UK from some of the horror stories on here alone


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

danwel said:


> Pretty much sums up CG UK from some of the horror stories on here alone


I don't think this was their fault though really. They clearly wanted to run the comp one way but Dom had other ideas.

I can see it from both sides but as I said, should have been discussed off stage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> I don't think this was their fault though really. They clearly wanted to run the comp one way but Dom had other ideas.
> 
> I can see it from both sides but as I said, should have been discussed off stage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah you're maybe right to be fair. Deffo should have been an off stage discussion


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Was very cringey and awkward


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Congratulations to the winner though. £800 wax for more or less nothing is pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

Mmm, mixed reviews tbh. When purchasing it was asked when the draw would take place informed later that day obliviously but if we weren't about that we would be notified via a post on Facebook of which my partner 'liked' as so to find out hence posting this query.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah I can imagine there will be some unhappy people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoggie89 (Jul 8, 2016)

******s


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

gingerlife said:


> Mmm, mixed reviews tbh. When purchasing it was asked when the draw would take place informed later that day obliviously but if we weren't about that we would be notified via a post on Facebook of which my partner 'liked' as so to find out hence posting this query.


^^*THIS!*^^:tumbleweed:.SJ.


----------

